# TheCoffeeTweet: Interesting analysis of Starbucks PR campaign - http://tinyurl.com/df



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

TheCoffeeTweet: Interesting analysis of Starbucks PR campaign - http://tinyurl.com/dfmpkn

More...


----------

